
There’s a Bus with Wi-Fi That'll Take You from LA to SF While You Sleep for $48 - ohjeez
http://nextshark.com/sleepbus-startup-travel-sf-la/
======
blacksqr
How about a bus that just circles SF at night for those who can't afford rent
there?

------
Zekio
Cool concept, seems much better than flight, if you are in no rush to get
there.

------
eip
That's great if your time is worth nothing.

~~~
ohjeez
Or if you'd rather get work done on the way, instead of being behind the wheel
yourself.

